# Black & Decker RTX



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## exit116 (Jun 29, 2013)

got a Dremel years ago, thinking it would help me with carving but it lacked in every-way so when I was given one from Black and Decker I didn't think too much of it but boy was I wrong. got a flex shaft also and it really is like drawing with a crayon. mine is an older model, don't know if that helps or not.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

I've had this one for several years and it has been perfect. I have the flex shaft as well as router and grout attachments. Never had any problems.


----------



## Makarov (Jun 16, 2013)

Love mine have had it for years


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have had mine now I guess for 4 or 5 years. The multispeed model. I honestly abuse it for doing light duty metal grinding / trimming work, and some shaping work on wood. I would have burned up at least 3 of the more recognized name brand rotary tools in that time frame doing the work I put this through…

Never really have it much thought of using at a micro router though. Might have to get the attachments and try that…

I do agree, most of the B&D tools I have picked up have been huge disappointments, but this, this thing is made the way B&D USED to make tools…


----------



## ferstler (Oct 5, 2008)

I have both the Dremel and the B&D, and both are nice. The B&D can handle all the Dremel accessories (and I have a lot of them) and has almost as much power. (The amperage ratings slightly favor the Dremel, as I recall.) It has been a while since I purchased mine, but I think I paid about $25, which is considerably less than what I paid for a Dremel package - which admittedly came with more accessories than the B&D. One thing the Dremel does have going for it (at least my particular Dremel) is the ability to fairly easily change out the brushes. No such easy access is possible with the B&D. However, the brush covers for the Dremel are flimsy and I have to keep a thick rubber band wrapped around the body to hold the covers solidly in place. Of course, the B&D brushes will probably last a long time, anyway, so the lack of access is no big deal.

I also own a very old Sears version that will take few Dremel accessories, but it still comes in handy for some basic projects.

A photo of all three is attached, and you can see the rubber band around the Dremel.









Howard Ferstler


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

I have this Black & Decker tool at home and a Dremel 3000 at the office.

The Black & Decker has more power at 2 amps versus the Dremel 3000 at 1.2 amps.

I've had it for a couple of years now. It sees occasional use, but has been great so far.

This tool is made in China, while the Dremel is now made in Mexico.


----------



## bluplanet (Feb 10, 2011)

All the while I was burning throuh the consecutive life-spans of three Dremel rotary tools, the most recent of which had a digital read-out and controlled speed, I decided the quality of bearings they were using was declining.

At the same time, I was of the general oninion that B&D quality had been compromized a long time ago. But when the digital Dremel got fried, I picked up a B&D rotary tool at a yard sale and was very pleased.

The B&D bearings seem to be higher precision than what Dremel is currently using. There seems to be much less runout and bearing noise.

Today, I've got two B&D rotary tools and my first two Dremels. One of the Dremels constantly has a flex shaft attached and the other is always connected to a right angle gear box. In both of the latter cases, the attachments nullify the problems with the Dremel's worn bearings.


----------

